# Specks, Specks, & a 10lb Speck!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Galveston Fishing Reports*

*Galveston Fishing Report - Spring Time Specks and More*

*April 25, 2016*









Our *Galveston Bay Fishing Guides* have had an amazing week of fishing here in Galveston, Texas. Many great things are presently happening as water temperatures rise, rain fall has flushed the bays, and spawning activities for some species is on the final stages while others are just getting started. *Galveston Fishing* is incredible this time of year and continues to get better as we make our way to the summer months.









Water temperatures have warmed to the mid 70's and this magic number plays a crucial part in two of the many species of fish we target. The Big BaySnapper (Sheepshead) are on the final stages of their annual spawn. Most of the large females have began the transtion from their spawning areas along the Galveston Jetties and back to the deeper waters of the Gulf of Mexico. We will still catch the BaySnapper throughout the year along the jetties and in Galveston Bay, but the major spawn is over and the majority of the double digit fish have moved out.









The *Speckled Trout Spawn *is now under way and Giant Females have began their annual migrations. Our *Galveston Fishing Charters* have caught some trophy sized fish this past week from two of the three passes that connect the Gulf to our Galveston Bay System. 








The past week the Houston area as well as most of Texas experienced incredible mass amounts of rain fall. Though this does make fishing in the upper bay system tough because of the fresh water run off, the migration of these fish to higher salinity levels make them easy to find and target. We caught numerous *speckled trout* this week in the 5 to 7 pound range and had a trophy speckled trout tip the scales at 10 pounds! Live shrimp have been our best bait to target these incredible fish.

Throughout the month of May, is a great time of year to wade fish the flats of Galveston Bay for trophy sized speckled trout. This trip is for anglers that are experienced, have their own wading and fishing gear, and would like to target Trophy Speckled Trout. We like to release these Big Girls after some nice photos. We also are an agent for the Best Taxidermy in the United States, so having a replica made is always an option. Click here for a short video of one of these *Galveston Bay Wade Fishing Charters.*










The red fish bite has been good as well in the back lakes. Most of the fish have either been pushed out of the bayous because of the fresh water runoff or they are are hard to target simply from the water clarity. We are still catching good numbers of slot reds on secondary bay oyster beds using live shrimp and live mullet. Tide currents are vital to the feeding activity and the fish are feeding up on glass minnows and small shad on wind blown shorelines.








Other species of fish that are showing up and making their presence known and will continue to throughout the summer are the Jack Crevalle, sharks, Spanish Mackerel, gafftop catfish, and even cobia are reported along the *Galveston Jetties*. 








We are now approaching some of the best time of year to catch a *Shark in Galveston*, Texas and we have the best *Shark Fishing Charter *around! We catch allot of *sharks in Galveston*, and now is the time to book your Summer Time Shark Fishing Charter.








We are now booking for our Galveston Summer Fishing Camps for Kids. They will begin on June 8 and throughout the summer. There are limited days and availability. *For more information on our Galveston Summer Camps click here*.

Call
Send SMS
Call from mobile
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*10 pound Speck*

The speck was weighed over an hour after caught. Here is the weight of the fish on a digital scale at Boyds. The person who caught the fish wanted a skin mount of the fish. We know there are replicas that can be made, but who is to argue with someone that has never caught a fish this big, and maybe never catch one again. To each their own.... I would have released her, but that is me and I respect others rights to have a skin mount if that is what they wish.


----------

